# Why does my dog yawn all the time?



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I know that yawning can be a calming signal, or sign of boredom. But my 5 month old toy poodle, whom I've had for 2 months, yawns about every 5 minutes. Its a vocal yawn and its all the time, not when she need it for calming. She is a very happy pup. I just read that dogs also yawn when they are excited. That may be it since she is extremely energetic and playful? I've just never seen a dog yawn so much in my life. I've also never seen a dog who makes noise when it yawns.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Yawning can also be a displacement behavior, just like sniffing, licking chops, and scratching. Does your dog yawn when you ask her to do something?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

No, she yawns when shes playing or just sitting/laying, being petted, just all the time. She hasn't yawned after being told something though. The only time doesn't yawn is while sleeping. What does displacement behavior mean?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh ok, I just read its the same as calming behavior. She is not stressed when she does it though so its not a calming/displacement behavior in this case.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> Oh ok, I just read its the same as calming behavior. She is not stressed when she does it though so its not a calming/displacement behavior in this case.


Well, sort of. Dogs sometimes display displacement behavior when they're frustrated or don't know what to do. 
Example: You're working the weave polls with your agility dog and he isn't getting it. Instead of quitting and coming back to it another time, you persist. He keeps getting scolded (gently) for doing it wrong, and you're both getting frustrated. The next time you ask him to do it, he does the first three polls right and then wanders off and starts sniffing the ground. 

If your dog isn't yawning when asked to perform a command, I would say it's probably not a displacement behavior.


----------

